
Ask HN: Anyone looking for a hacker roommate in the Bay Area? - daniel_reetz
Hardware hacker looking for a bed/workshop in the Bay Area. Very interested in alternative spaces/repurposed spaces. Don't mind living minimally/don't care about creature comforts as long as there's plenty of room to work/build. I come equipped with a shop full of tools and a laser cutter. Also a small truck. I like to share.<p>About: I'm the founder of www.diybookscanner.org, a camera hacker and hardware nerd. I currently work in R&#38;D for a large company doing all kinds of optical fabrication/building, but I am coming to the Bay Area next month to work on book scanning equipment as well as to work on computational photography (my hobby). I'd love to live with fellow hackers, but I'd be just as happy renting space in some old warehouse. Please let me know if you know of anything, or if you'd like a roommate like me.
======
hajrice
Checkout the hackerhouse (hackerhouse.bluwiki.org)

~~~
daniel_reetz
I did see the <http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/> site from searching HN, but
there's no info regarding vacancy. Any lesser-known places come to mind?

